# The Queen's Visit- what do you think?



## horusd

I saw a protest on Sat. outside the GPO against the Queen's impending visit. I think she is coming in May for a few days.  Personally, I'm not into the idea of Monarchy, but having said that, I don't mind her coming. She represents our closest neighbour, and as a person she strikes me as a good egg, and god but she's a lot to put up with in that family!


----------



## Betsy Og

She should get the respect of any visiting head of State. I'll resist the urge (ok its non-existent) to wave a union jack, but I've no intention of protesting either. One fears it'll be a chance for the Dutch Gold and Celtic jersey crowd for a rumble (a la Love Ulster parade).

Its a great tourist opportunity (65 million odd only a short hop away), but it could go the other way if we paint ourselves as boneheads living in the past, still shouldering our colonial chip on shoulder.

Bit apprehensive overall.


----------



## Caveat

Betsy Og said:


> She should get the respect of any visiting head of State.


 
Agree.

Personally my attititude is probably wry ambivalence.


----------



## csirl

Dont mind her visiting. But the first question she should be asked when she meets the President is "When will you be introducing democracy to the UK?....we shouldnt have unelected heads of state etc...".

Same question to be asked to any monarch who visits.


----------



## Firefly

I don't have an issue with the visit at all....we aren't paying for it though, are we?


----------



## bren1916

I don't like the idea of paying millions to provide security for the visit and am not convinced by the 'tourist benefit' idea either.
However, one thing that would bother me greatly is the idea of our friendly, neighbourly _Northern Brethren_ being bussed down again with butchers aprons in tow.... can only imagine the consequences this time!

In short - a low-key visit might just benefit both sides...


----------



## Mpsox

In fairness, they have lent us €8 billion in our time of need so I'd like to think that as a nation we could at least be civil to her.  Mind you, at least it'll give then Shinners another opportunity to get their tricolours out


----------



## elefantfresh

Personally, it will make no difference to my life whether she comes or not. I'd like to think as a nation that we could have her visit without mayhem but I'd fear for it.
There are plenty of people who would "love" her to visit just for a bit of "mischief" - another few cars over turned etc.
I assume she's not going to parade down O'Connell St? That being the case, it would all be behind closed doors and maybe the worst that would happen would be a few nutters outside the Dail (as usual).


----------



## Shawady

Mpsox said:


> Mind you, at least it'll give then Shinners another opportunity to get their tricolours out


 
I'll be interested in seeing how SF play this. Gerry Adams was on the TV in the past couple of weeks pleading that they deserve a chance to show they have 'moved on'.
If they make an issue or protest about it, it would show they haven't changed that much.


----------



## liaconn

I don't agree with a Monarchy, but I do think this is an important and historic occasion. It is also another bit of closure on our troubled history. However there will be people who will prefer to remain in the past with all the troubles and violence that brought.


----------



## Bill Struth

One thing's for certain, we'll never be short of forelock tuggers in this godforsaken kip of a country.


----------



## Caveat

Bill Struth said:


> One thing's for certain, we'll never be short of forelock tuggers in this godforsaken kip of a country.


 
??


----------



## Ancutza

Let them stick their Queen where the sun don't shine.  Their PM is welcome anytime but Liz and the rest of the germans can stay at home.


----------



## RonanC

I wouldnt welcome her but at the same time I couldnt care less if she comes or not. She should be treated with respect, as a head of a State, but that respect should not in my opinion extend to the rubbish that happens in her own country - bowing, referring to her as "your majesty" and only speaking when she asks a question, or only shaking her hand when she offers first.. things like that should be consigned to the history books. At the end of the day, she is no more important to me than the man down the street. 

You are guaranteed trouble and protests if she does visit. There is a small but very organised section on this island who dont want her to visit under any circumstances.


----------



## Betsy Og

Bill Struth said:


> One thing's for certain, we'll never be short of forelock tuggers in this godforsaken kip of a country.


 
What would the actions of a forelock tugger be in this particular instance? Do we need a day of rage to prove our nationhood?, or do we just carry on as normal not marking this foreign dignatory out for any special treatment?

On a tourist market level its massive free publicity, it up to us whether thats good or bad publicity. Sky will no doubt be doing their 24/7 on it. 

I think it would be very misrepresentative of relations between the peoples if we insist on making a hullabaloo over this. Thousands of us live there and vice versa, there's no tension anymore (bar a bit of banter over sport), so why should we insult an entire nations people over past wrongs that 99% hardly know of or not no hand act or part in?? I'd be fairly annoyed if Mary McAlesse was heckled or there were riots over there. 

We got past God Save the Queen in Croke Park, that was a more emotive issue for me than Lizzie popping into Farmleigh.


----------



## Betsy Og

RonanC said:


> but that respect should not in my opinion extend to the rubbish that happens in her own country - bowing, referring to her as "your majesty" and only speaking when she asks a question, or only shaking her hand when she offers first.. things like that should be consigned to the history books.


 
I'd agree with that, we dont ponce around Berlusconi when he calls so Lizzie should be told to get with the programme.

At least all that bowing and scraping, if it does goes ahead, will be behind closed doors.


----------



## DerKaiser

Mrs Windsor can come and go as she pleases


----------



## Vanilla

To me respect should be earned and not a birthright. I would begrudge any public money spent on her visit- she is not a head of state in any meaningful way.


----------



## BillK

csirl said:


> Dont mind her visiting. But the first question she should be asked when she meets the President is "When will you be introducing democracy to the UK?....we shouldnt have unelected heads of state etc...".
> 
> Same question to be asked to any monarch who visits.


 
You may not be aware that the Queen rules, but does NOT govern.

The Government consists of MPs who are elected by the votes of a majority of those voting in their constituency.
That's democracy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lex Foutish

One doesn't really mind whether she visits us or not.


----------



## horusd

Der Kaiser said:


> Mrs Windsor can come and go as she pleases


 
You are of course referring to Mrs Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Saxe-Coburg -Gotha...


----------



## ninsaga

Keep her in the Pale at least and away from the PROC!


----------



## ringledman

...


----------



## Firefly

ninsaga said:


> Keep her in the Pale at least and away from the PROC!




I wonder will all the Dubs bring out their Union Jacks AGAIN ?


----------



## Bill Struth

ninsaga said:


> Keep her in the Pale at least and away from the PROC!


The same 'PROC' which handed the freedom of Cork City to John Major?


----------



## Caveat

Bill Struth said:


> The same 'PROC' which handed the freedom of Cork City to John Major?


 
Didn't know about that!


----------



## DB74

Ancutza said:


> Let them stick their Queen where the sun don't shine. Their PM is welcome anytime but Liz and the rest of the germans can stay at home.


 
Born in England to English-born parents, both of whom had English-born parents.

How far back do you think we should go to determine someone's nationality?


----------



## horusd

DB74 said:


> Born in England to English-born parents, both of whom had English-born parents.
> 
> How far back do you think we should go to determine someone's nationality?


 
About the time of the Norman Conquest should be about right.


----------



## Ancutza

> About the time of the Norman Conquest should be about right.



LMAO!!! If you really wanted to grind the axe then I'm french given that my family arrived in Ireland with Oliver Cromwell to hand the irish their asses!

Seriously though the english PM should be very welcome but I'd draw the line at their Monarch.


----------



## horusd

Okay Lizzie's on the way, probably around May or so. Adams was out of the traps PDQ  to complain about it as being premature and offensive to some etc etc,same old same old.  He can see all the negatives and none of the postives. He can't countenance that most of us just want to move on, and see a visit as a kind of progress, and a coming of age.   Strangely for a republican he ascribes more power to her than she has. She's an old woman, she seems like a decent person, she represents our nearest neighbour, not British power. I won't be waving a Union Jack, but I hope she has a nice visit and we can demonstrate we're not trapped forever in the past.


----------



## Marion

> The same 'PROC' which handed the freedom of Cork City to John Major?



Well, he was called Roy before he reverted to his first name John. 

Marion


----------



## Deiseblue

Never mind the Queen , it's Philip's visit I'm looking  forward to.

Expect plenty of references to Paddies , drunkenness ,potatoes , brawling - in effect all the stereotypes.

It will be like a re run of " The Quiet Man " !

This man is an English/Greek national treasure and I welcome him to these shores & if the missus wants to tag along for a bit of shopping so much the better.


----------



## horusd

Philip does suffer from foot in mouth syndrome alright. I'm glad Jackie Healy Rae's gone, the Brits would have a field day with him.


----------



## Yorrick

Mrs Windsor has to do something now that she has left Eastenders


----------



## Mouldy

If she satisfies the Ryanair terms and conditions of her flight then its fine with me and I hope she drops into a souvineir shop and buys some "Ireland" baseball caps for the folks back home.

As for the Shinners, they have a strong mandate to act the maggot when she gets here, given to them last week by like minded muppets. I dont know why anyone would think that they will behave any differently to the crass, ignorant morons they are. 

If people don't want SF around to protest, don't vote for them and don't give shelter or favour to anyone who does. They might have a lot of pople fooled but anyone with half a brain or a consience knows enough about the provos to know better.

M


----------



## WicklowMan

Mouldy said:


> As for the Shinners, they have a strong mandate to act the maggot when she gets here, given to them last week by like minded muppets.


 
Someone sounds a little bitter


----------



## Yorrick

We live in a democracy (despite the Provos best efforts) so the people are entitled to vote for who they wish no matter how stupid their choices are. And this can apply across all parties. Of course the semi illiterate bar stool heroes believe that they will be seen as hard men if they align themselves with the allegedly reformed murder gang who increased their vote by 3% despite there being the most unpopular government ever in power. The Irish people with the exception of a small percentage are not fooled by Baron Adams and his 2+2=9 national school economics policy


----------



## gipimann

elefantfresh said:


> Personally, it will make no difference to my life whether she comes or not.


 
Your life might be affected in the short-term depending on her itinerary and whether it clashes with your own!  

I remember when Margaret Thatcher came to Dublin Castle in the 80s, I was working nearby and all staff had to get special passes just to get to and from our offices for the few days she was in town!


----------



## WicklowMan

We should of course welcome the Queen, and forget about 800 years of opression and more recently U.K. Government sponsored death squads in the North of Ireland. These were not "terrorist" acts at all, they were the actions of 'Loyalist Paramilitaries' and besides, not pretending that none of this happened might make us look like we're stuck in the past. 

The fact is that on here the murder of Catholics running into 4 figures is okay, but we should obsess about SF while ignoring this and somehow "move on".

Not once during the various (largely incoherent) rants about Sinn Fein has anyone mentioned what the IRA was a direct response to. I disagree with murder, but it seems that the majority of ranters only disagree with certain murders.

What's wrong with Ireland, other than people who sip lattes, read the 'Irish Independent' and think the World outside of Dublin is square, is a kind of post colonial insecurity. This is a colony really, and the thinking is reflective of a colony. The wanabee 'subject' mentality. We do well with masters.


----------



## Caveat

WicklowMan said:


> while ignoring this and somehow "move on".



"Move on" - funny that.

That's what Adams keeps telling his critics too.

Therefore, if SF raises strong objections to the visit he is a complete hypocrite - yes?


----------



## WicklowMan

Caveat said:


> "Move on" - funny that.
> 
> That's what Adams keeps telling his critics too.
> 
> Therefore, if SF raises strong objections to the visit he is a complete hypocrite - yes?



What I read was that he was quoted as saying he thought it was premature, but the view of the Unionists had to be taken into account. That sounds like compromise to me ... I'm not sure where "strong objections" came from?


----------



## WicklowMan

Speaking of hypocrasy, I still await an answer as to why so many who are anti - Sinn Fein are so pro welcoming the figurehead of a State which has been ethnically cleansing us for 800 years, and pointing to this as being 'progressive'. It strikes me as something of a double standard.

Incidentally, to get back to the OP, I would welcome the Queen here but without being ashamed of or denying history.


----------



## horusd

WicklowMan said:


> Speaking of hypocrasy, I still await an answer as to why so many who are anti - Sinn Fein are so pro welcoming the figurehead of a State *which has been ethnically cleansing us for 800 years, and pointing to this as being 'progressive'. It strikes me as something of a double standard.*
> 
> Incidentally, to get back to the OP, I would welcome the Queen here but without being ashamed of or denying history.


 
I'm not anti-SF because of their past (athough I do find it utterly repugnant), I just don't particularly like their policies. Hat's off to Adams & McGuinness and all the others that achieved the GF agreement. 

As for ethnically cleansing* us*, I don't think it's quite that simple. I, like nearly everyone I know, has a pretty mixed ancestery. protestant & catholic heritiage mixed up completely in my case. I consider myself Irish and included in the us. Just because someone doesn't belong to a genetically pure gene pool  pre-dating the English doesn't lessen my claim to be Irish.


----------



## Yorrick

Why hasn't someone mentioned that it will show "that we have matured as a nation"?

Usually quoted whenever relations with the U.K. are mentioned these days


----------



## Caveat

WicklowMan said:


> What I read was that he was quoted as saying he thought it was premature, but the view of the Unionists had to be taken into account. That sounds like compromise to me ... I'm not sure where "strong objections" came from?



Firstly, I said "If" - it remains to be seen if Mr Adams new found magnanimity is echoed throughout his band of merry men.

Secondly, it's all very strange anyway since less than a year ago I distinctly remember Martin Ferris talking on this very same subject on Matt Cooper - and he most certainly had strong objections.

These boys certainly "move on" fast don't they especially if there is an urgency to them being considered a "proper" polical party?


----------



## Ancutza

Realistically I suppose we should be glad that we're getting Liz.  If we were to wait a few years we'd possibly be getting her cretin of a son.  Phil should be good for a laugh though.


----------



## WicklowMan

Caveat said:


> Firstly, I said "If" - it remains to be seen if Mr Adams new found magnanimity is echoed throughout his band of merry men.
> 
> Secondly, it's all very strange anyway since less than a year ago I distinctly remember Martin Ferris talking on this very same subject on Matt Cooper - and he most certainly had strong objections.
> 
> These boys certainly "move on" fast don't they especially if there is an urgency to them being considered a "proper" polical party?



I didn't actually hear the interview in question, but tbh the actual business of politics is one that I have very little faith in anyway on a personal level. Did he do a 'U-turn'? - probably. 

I think they're probably trying to keep a lunatic fringe element happy at the same time. The "all Ireland" idea is just that ... an aspiration. It sounds okay to some while to others it doesn't, hence RIRA. History has moved on and it can't be re-written on that score. I expect that idea to slowly fade out over the years.

horusd: I take your point, I wasn't talking about "purity" of race (whatever that actually is!) in the use of the term "ethnic". Frankly I that's not something I 'do', because there's no such thing as a 'pure' member of any race if one wanted to use that nasty barometer. Maybe the Amazonians?


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> To me respect should be earned and not a birthright. I would begrudge any public money spent on her visit- she is not a head of state in any meaningful way.


 
I've totally changed my mind- was talking to a friend who works in tourism and who said they would love, love her to come to Killarney because loads of lovely English people ( potential tourists) will be following her visit and it might inspire them to come over here. If that's the case, then failte/welcome your highness!


----------



## Staples

There's avery apt line in The Naked Gun.

"Protecting the Queen's safety is a task that is gladly accepted by Police Squad. For no matter how silly the idea of having a queen might be to us, as Americans, we must be gracious and considerate hosts."


----------



## Ancutza

I was down the Gap of Dunloe last May and the unwashed-knackers with the ponies and traps left all sorts of greasy marks on the sides of the hire cars.  I had to explain to my extended romanian family members that we had knackers in Ireland too.  Perhaps more than them.  We stopped somewhere over the mountain for a glass of Cidona and a pack of Tayto so I could explain to my traumatised kids that they were lucky that they were half 'Wickla' and not from the 'Kingdom'. )


----------



## Mpsox

Queens country gave me a job for 10 years when my own couldn't. Support a football team there, have lots of friends and family over there so as far as I'm concerned, she's more then welcome


----------



## DB74

^ West Brit


----------



## horusd

There was a very funny exchange of letters in a national newspaper a few years back.  A regular contributor of the West Brit variety bemoaned the state of Ireland compared to our British neighbours. He finished his latest rant with the words; "...it was a sad day the last British gunboat left Queenstown."  The following day a letter appeared agreeing that it was indeed a sad day, but only because the previous writer wasn't put on the last British gunboat!


----------



## Mpsox

WicklowMan said:


> Speaking of hypocrasy, I still await an answer as to why so many who are anti - Sinn Fein are so pro welcoming the figurehead of a State which has been ethnically cleansing us for 800 years, and pointing to this as being 'progressive'. It strikes me as something of a double standard.
> 
> Incidentally, to get back to the OP, I would welcome the Queen here but without being ashamed of or denying history.


 
In my case, I'm anti Sinn Fein, probably because they blew my desk to pieces in the Bishopsgate bomb, rattled my windows in the Canary Wharf bomb and set off a litter bin bomb in the street next to one I was walking on. In fairness, the Queen, or any of her subjects never did that to me, instead they made me very welcome when I lived in London for 10 years, gave me a job, a career and a lot of good friends, despite the efforts of my self proclaimed "countrymen" to disrupt that for me and for all the Irish people who have ever lived in London.

I'm not arguing we should forget history, I'm well aware and proud of my own familiy's part in the fight for independence and still have some of their medals at home. I'm also well aware and proud of my own family's part in the Royal Navy and Britsh Army in not one, but 2 world wars and still have some of those medals at home as well, including, I might add, medals from one family member who fought at Ypres and whose brother was a member of a flying column.

Do my views make me a hypocrite?, that's for others to decide. What I do know is that I have no issue with the Queen coming here and I am and will remain vehimently anti Sinn Fein until Adams and his cronies fess up to their deeds and apologise to every Irish man for what they have done over the last 30 years.


----------



## Vanilla

Ancutza said:


> I was down the Gap of Dunloe last May and the unwashed-knackers with the ponies and traps left all sorts of greasy marks on the sides of the hire cars. I had to explain to my extended romanian family members that we had knackers in Ireland too. Perhaps more than them. We stopped somewhere over the mountain for a glass of Cidona and a pack of Tayto so I could explain to my traumatised kids that they were lucky that they were half 'Wickla' and not from the 'Kingdom'. )


 
Ah here, the jarveys are not 'knackers'. 

They are merely 'tough out' and 'cute hoors' to boot. Completely different!


----------



## Latrade

Newton Emerson gives his response to the "whingers"


[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat

Sure that guff is just as offensive as the shinners and their supporters.

A basic propoganda tactic - if you set your own trite questions of course you can some up with the answers.


----------



## Latrade

Caveat said:


> Sure that guff is just as offensive as the shinners and their supporters.
> 
> A basic propoganda tactic - if you set your own trite questions of course you can some up with the answers.


 
I think it was largely meant to be tongue-in-cheek given the author.


----------



## Caveat

Oh I realise that but it's a bit beyond mere satire don't you think?

Also, the guy *is* a self proclaimed unionist don't forget.


----------



## Latrade

Caveat said:


> Oh I realise that but it's a bit beyond mere satire don't you think?
> 
> Also, the guy *is* a self proclaimed unionist don't forget.


 
Aye, he is that, but he's not beyond sending up the Unionists either. I think it's just to inject some lightness into some quarters taking the issue too seriously. I didn't suddenly start signing God Save the Queen after reading it, but I chuckled through most of it.


----------



## Leper

Ireland Ltd is on its knees financially.  We can do with an injection of cash to get the economy moving again.  We have the opportunity to advertise the country for more tourism when the queen visits.

I think we should grasp what's on offer.  We need tourism.  Whether we like it or not we need the Brits (and their money).  Remember, the Brits dont need us.  They have supplied an outlet for our emigrants for years.

Let's show the world what a welcoming people we are.


----------



## horusd

Leper said:


> ...*Whether we like it or not we need the Brits (and their money).* *Remember, the Brits dont need us. They have supplied an outlet for our emigrants for years.*
> 
> ...


 
This is simply not correct despite what the British tabloids would like to make out. We are one of the UK's major trading partners and export markets. They need our money as much as we need theirs. They offered us help out of enlightened self-interest. 

Recession/depression or financial turmoil  here has a major impact on the UK. Many of the UK banks also have major exposure in Ireland. Also the single largest minority group in Ireland is in fact British. We have an intensely symbiotic relationship with the UK at just about every level from societal, historical and cultural to economic.


----------



## Shawady

Just heard John Stokes on the radio. He owns the Players Lounge pub and is the father of Anthony Stokes. He has a banner outside his pub objecting to the Queen's visit.
He comes across as a complete idiot. I hope this is not a taste of things to come for the visit.


----------



## fizzelina

Shawady said:


> Just heard John Stokes on the radio. He owns the Players Lounge pub and is the father of Anthony Stokes. He has a banner outside his pub objecting to the Queen's visit.
> He comes across as a complete idiot. I hope this is not a taste of things to come for the visit.


 
+1. The Joe Duffy discussion is ridiculous, talking as far back as the Famine! And that we were conned with the Good Friday Agreement. The pub owner needs to get a grip on reality.


----------



## Betsy Og

I think the Real IRA and grip on reality are mutually exclusive concepts.

If its any consolation they're about as representative as the nut jobs in Combat 18 and the like in the UK - every country has its eejits, lets just hope they dont inspire the ...errr... patriots who turned out for Love Ulster.


----------



## Bill Struth

Shawady said:


> Just heard John Stokes on the radio. He owns the Players Lounge pub and is the father of Anthony Stokes. He has a banner outside his pub objecting to the Queen's visit.
> *He comes across as a complete idiot*. I hope this is not a taste of things to come for the visit.


 Because his opinion differs from yours he's an idiot?


----------



## Shawady

No, because the arguement's he put forward against the queen's visit make him sound like an idiot.

Did you hear the interview?


----------



## Yorrick

If he talks like an idiot and acts like an idiot its fair to presume he is an idiot.

Another gent who doesn't believe in democracy. The people on this island voted together for the first time since 1918 when they voted on the Good Friday Agreement.
The people have decided thats the way forward and there is no support for paramillitaries acting against the will of the people


----------



## Shawady

Well according to him, the 97% of the people in the republic that voted for it were "fooled" into voted for it.


----------



## Bill Struth

Shawady said:


> No, because the arguement's he put forward against the queen's visit make him sound like an idiot.
> 
> Did you hear the interview?


 I'd hardly call it an interview, he barely got a sentence out without Joe Duffy or one of his incoherent callers shouting him down.

Joe Duffy and his brigade have made this a bigger deal than it should be, I'm sure the bar owner is delighted with the publicity.


----------



## horusd

Yesterday I noticed that spray can wielding yobs had destroyed a neighbours newly painted wall, and also another house on the Howth road Raheny Village with a message "F... the Queen." Charming. 

Apart from the obvious rogue vandalism, we're probably likely to see more of this kind of thing as the visit approaches. Whilst I understand that people may have some genuine reservations or even outright opposition to the visit, this kind of criminality seems to attach itself to Republicanism. With all that's happening in the North, and a viable "device" found along the Dart line yesterday, are we seeing a resurgence of violent Republicanism in the South and how should we deal with it?


----------



## Firefly

horusd said:


> Yesterday I noticed that spray can wielding yobs had destroyed a neighbours newly painted wall, and also another house on the Howth road Raheny Village with a message "F... the Queen." Charming.



Pathetic.


----------



## Latrade

horusd said:


> Yesterday I noticed that spray can wielding yobs had destroyed a neighbours newly painted wall, and also another house on the Howth road Raheny Village with a message "F... the Queen." Charming.


 
She's a buxom lass, but even then, that's extending Irish Hospitality too far. Maybe it was an invitation from Swingers Ireland to show how much we really have matured as a society.

Though you'd feel for the girl who pulled Philip's car keys out of the fruit bowl.


----------



## horusd

I see the socialist "freedom fighters" at Eirigi are setting up a freedom camp in the garden of rememberance. They also have a very useful countdown clock to Liz's visit for those who don't want to miss her:

http://www.eirigi.org/


I also hear that some republican nutjobs were tryng to buy missles presumably to have a go at the Queen. What gives with these people? They supposedly would send a missle/mortar or whatever to kill the Queen and at the same time presumably kill loads of Irish people indiscriminately. There really is a case for 24 hour hounding of these nutters by the Gardai and the PSNI. They speak for no one, represent no one, care about no one, except some crazy ideology that should be dumped into history's bin and left to rot.


----------



## Black Sheep

Anyone know where I'd find detailed traffic restrictions/diversions as I have a lot of travel/appointments coming up this week


----------



## RonanC

Traffic details : 

Latest Dublin Traffic Details : 

@ horusd, the Garden of Rememberance has been closed to the public since Thursday, so there isnt a hope in hell of eirigi getting in before the Queen arrives. The Gardai have been all over that area for the past two weeks and more.


----------



## Sunny

Bill Struth said:


> I'd hardly call it an interview, he barely got a sentence out without Joe Duffy or one of his incoherent callers shouting him down.
> 
> Joe Duffy and his brigade have made this a bigger deal than it should be, I'm sure the bar owner is delighted with the publicity.



Doubt the idiot is too happy with the latest publicity. Also since you were obviously listening to Joe Duffy, doesn't that make you one of his brigade?


----------



## Leper

Opportunity Knocks - we can take it or not.   I think we should take it.  

Already there are people employed washing down electricity poles, cleaning the outside of buildings, etc etc.  The Brits were always good for tourism and were driven out by stupid anti-Brit graffiti, bar-stool provos and greedy hoteliers etc.

We have an unexpected chance to lure the Brits back as tourists - Let's take it.


----------



## horusd

Leper said:


> *Opportunity Knocks - we can take it or not. I think we should take it. *
> 
> Already there are people employed washing down electricity poles, cleaning the outside of buildings, etc etc. The Brits were always good for tourism and were driven out by stupid anti-Brit graffiti, bar-stool provos and greedy hoteliers etc.
> 
> We have an unexpected chance to lure the Brits back as tourists - Let's take it.


 
Agreed. I was in the city last night. The place looks great, all spruced up, hardly a beggar in sight, but nowhere to park!  Pedestrianville. We should invite the Queen more often. Hope the weather improves a bit, it would make the place look a lot nicer if we got a wee bit of sun.


----------



## JP1234

I couldn't care less about her visit or that of Obama, they will come and go and my life will go on the same.

My husband is in Dublin this morning, set off about 6.15 for a 9.30 meeting thinking it would take ages to get in and get parked but he has been parked up in in Jury's Custom House since 8.30. Says the place looks lovely, if it hadn't been an all day meeting he was at I might have gone up with him for a wander round.

Just hoping he finds getting home as easy!


----------



## Shawady

horusd said:


> I was in the city last night. The place looks great, all spruced up,


 
It's like the old Billy Connelly joke about how the Queen thinks the world smells of paint because everytime she visits somewhere, it has been given a fresh lick of paint prior to her visit.


----------



## Firefly

I hope the visit goes well and shows that both of our countries can move on. The only gripe I have is that The Market is closed-off on Friday so I can't buy my usual "2 nice Cod fillets" for dinner


----------



## Guest105

*Irish republican dissidents have issued a coded bomb threat for central London, Scotland Yard has confirmed. *

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...Dissidents_Issue_Coded_Bomb_Threat_For_London

Let's hope this is a hoax


----------



## oldnick

Hoax or not this tiny bunch of thugs have the power to cause Ireland a lot of damage.
Any nasty incidents in UK or here during the Queen's visit will cost this country millions in lost Brit tourism which Ireland needs.

The scum carrying out such threats and actions are dangerous traitors who are the very people responsible for the cost and inconvenience of the security measures.


----------



## Guest105

Very well said Oldnick, these people are the scum of the earth.  Ireland needs the money generated from the tourism from the queen's visit more than ever and here we have a handful of b******* trying to destroy it, may they rot in hell.


----------



## liaconn

oldnick said:


> Hoax or not this tiny bunch of thugs have the power to cause Ireland a lot of damage.
> Any nasty incidents in UK or here during the Queen's visit will cost this country millions in lost Brit tourism which Ireland needs.
> 
> The scum carrying out such threats and actions are dangerous traitors who are the very people responsible for the cost and inconvenience of the security measures.


 
Totally agree with this. This visit could do wonders for Ireland's image but a few so called 'patriots' would be quite happy to mess all that up and lose us a fortune.


----------



## horusd

I was looking at the nutty Eirigi website talking about the arrival of the Commander of the British army yada, yada, yada . What a load of old tosh. The only thing the Queen orders is probably a cup of tea and a rest from Philip. 

The Queen is an old lady, a nice one too I think. I'm not into monarchies, but the Brits like theirs, and they're entitled to it. I might slag it off, but it's a free world. If these nutters really cared about Ireland they would promise to leave the Queen alone, save the state a fortune in all the security, let her meet some people, relax and enjoy herself. Cead mile failte your Majesty.

PS any tips for the 1.30 at Doncaster?


----------



## callybags

Firefly said:


> I hope the visit goes well and shows that both of our countries can move on. The only gripe I have is that The Market is closed-off on Friday so I can't buy my usual "2 nice Cod fillets" for dinner


 
It's all this going to "The Market" on a Friday that has the country in the mess we're in.

Speculating on the price of Fish and Chips is no way to finance the running of the country.


----------



## Betsy Og

Eirigi - I thought it was only Bean a Ti's in the Gaeltacht said that. 

While I'm all for freedom of speech, there's a time and place for everything and in expressing their "rights" they should not be given a disproportionate hearing over the rest of us, say, 99.82% of the population who bear the Queen no personal ill will and are keen to show the British people that we have respect for them, welcome them here, and accordingly have no desire to insult their representatives (whether we're that keen on the representatives, or even the notion of a monarchy, or not).

As an aside, I recently saw GAA county board minutes where one delegate wanted to know who had invited the Queen to Croke Park (& while I wasnt there I gather it wasnt because this person wanted to send them a thank you card!).


----------



## Mumha

Firefly said:


> I hope the visit goes well and shows that both of our countries can move on. The only gripe I have is that The Market is closed-off on Friday so I can't buy my usual "2 nice Cod fillets" for dinner


 
I hope they keep those plain doughnuts (next to the Olive stall) under the counter until she's gone !


----------



## Sunny

So one viable device found on a bus in Maynooth and a security alert beside the Luas line. And she hasn't even arrived. I think it is time for internment.

Complete and utter scumbags of the highest order.

The headlines we were all hoping for

http://news.sky.com/skynews/   (Obviously Sky builds it up to epic proportions but people still read it)


----------



## Betsy Og

Loads of good comment too. Saw BBC news last night at 10pm, the usual good mature reporting. Its a historic visit, and WHEN it all goes off without incident there will be a celebratory feel to it - expect the Sunday papers both here and in Britain to gush about ....... new relationship.... shackles of the past..... coming together of closely linked peoples.....Queen joked about X,Y,Z.

In the meantime I'm as nervous and apprehensive as the next person about what could go wrong, but overally I'm confident it will be great. Its like getting ready to play the final, you're nervous but there's nowhere you'd rather be and when the game is over and you have the trophy, its only then that you actually enjoy it.


----------



## Sunny

Betsy Og said:


> In the meantime I'm as nervous and apprehensive as the next person about what could go wrong, but overally I'm confident it will be great. Its like getting ready to play the final, you're nervous but there's nowhere you'd rather be and when the game is over and you have the trophy, its only then that you actually enjoy it.


 
Calm down Betsy!


----------



## Betsy Og

Sunny said:


> Calm down Betsy!


 
Ah well, slight exaggeration (I take my GAA very seriously!) 
But you get the jist


----------



## Shawady

Sunny said:


> The headlines we were all hoping for
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/ (Obviously Sky builds it up to epic proportions but people still read it)


 
Or from CNN, "Irish Lawmaker says Queen unwelcome".

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/05/16/ireland.uk.queen.higgins/index.html?hpt=T1


----------



## Sunny

Shawady said:


> Or from CNN, "Irish Lawmaker says Queen unwelcome".
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/05/16/ireland.uk.queen.higgins/index.html?hpt=T1


 
Well there is another candidate for internment! 

Actually spent a bit time reading the comments from people on various English media websites. It's funny reading some of the rubbish. There are as many small minded English people are there are small minded Irish people.


----------



## Pique318

Shawady said:


> Or from CNN, "Irish Lawmaker says Queen unwelcome".
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/05/16/ireland.uk.queen.higgins/index.html?hpt=T1



Joe Higgins is a Lawmaker ? When did this happen ?


----------



## Firefly

Mumha said:


> I hope they keep those plain doughnuts (next to the Olive stall) under the counter until she's gone !


 
I love that shop too...jam doughnuts for me though. She's such a nice lady too!


----------



## Betsy Og

Check out Sky News - all she's missing is an orange beard and she'd have the full leprechaun outfit !!


----------



## Thirsty

I think she looks absolutely brilliant - the rest of the crew all look like they've raided McElhinneys on an off-day.


----------



## thedaras

Some of the guests looked amazing,Amy Hubberman comes to mind..And Our President.
However I was really taken aback at the amount of people who were very overweight!
Some were spilling out of their dresses!Have they no friends??


----------



## horusd

The standing ovation for the Queen last night was something else. Methinks this visit will outshine Obama. I watched Oliva O'Leary's speech gobsmacked. She is tackled history head-on. Anyone else see the event?


----------



## Liamos

horusd said:


> The standing ovation for the Queen last night was something else. Methinks this visit will outshine Obama. I watched Oliva O'Leary's speech gobsmacked. She is tackled history head-on. Anyone else see the event?


 
Olivia O'Leary gave a speech?


----------



## Woodie

Liamos said:


> Olivia O'Leary gave a speech?


More of an essay, some thought it edgy but I thought it was honest and amusing.   
And apparently it went down well with our Northern cousins too.  Belfast Telegraph "the highlight was broadcaster Olivia O'Leary's gracious, funny and prescient essay on the visit"
Only pity for me has been the need for excessive security down to a very small number of anarchic types.



​


----------



## micmclo

Disappointing, the entire trip has been a failure 

Prince Philip has been behaving himself and has managed not to stereotype and insult everyone in Ireland

Come on Cork, we're relying on you to wind him up!
Nobody does annoying like a Corkonian boi


----------



## ivuernis

micmclo said:


> Disappointing, the entire trip has been a failure
> 
> Prince Philip has been behaving himself and has managed not to stereotype and insult everyone in Ireland
> 
> Come on Cork, we're relying on you to wind him up!
> Nobody does annoying like a Corkonian boi



Maybe he'll be able to get a proper pint (or two even!) of stout in Cork. Certainly be better than that "Liffey water" stuff he rightly avoided in Dublin ;-)


----------



## Complainer

Woodie said:


> Only pity for me has been the need for excessive security down to a very small number of anarchic types.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


The level of protests seen here were pretty much what you'd expect anywhere in the world for a visit of this nature.


----------



## Mpsox

Woodie said:


> More of an essay, some thought it edgy but I thought it was honest and amusing.
> And apparently it went down well with our Northern cousins too. Belfast Telegraph "the highlight was broadcaster Olivia O'Leary's gracious, funny and prescient essay on the visit"
> Only pity for me has been the need for excessive security down to a very small number of anarchic types.​


 
She does a piece every week on RTE Radio Drivetime and it's usually some of the most sensible radio I hear all week, her speech this time was similer to what she did on the radio earlier this week
http://www.rte.ie/radio1/podcast/podcast_drivetime.xml


----------



## PetrolHead

The Rebels showed themselves for the sort people they are today..... welcoming, friendly and demonstrating complete respect without any hint of deference.... I'm proud to call the Real Capital home...!!!


----------



## Firefly

Got to see the Queen today as she was driven past. She looked great and everybody was cheering. The English Market looked excellent too. It was a super trip and we did ourselves proud. Nice to see something really well. Obama now on Monday...it's all go!


----------



## micmclo

Step forward Cork

The mantle of jackeen has been passed from Dublin to you 

Plently of union flags on display

[broken link removed]


----------



## Betsy Og

phew, sigh of relief, she got through the visit without being egged, shot, bombed, insulted etc.

A great success all round. If there's a commerative DVD I might buy it - only saw bits and pieces on the hoof, would be interested in Olivia O'Leary's essay, heard it was good, must youtube it.

By contrast the Obama thing doesnt strike me as particularly significant, though I like the guy and all.


----------



## Firefly

micmclo said:


> step forward cork
> 
> the mantle of jackeen has been passed from dublin to you
> 
> plently of union flags on display



lol :d


----------



## Betsy Og

p.s. thinking of going to Pairc Ui Chaoimh on Sunday with a Clare flag saying 

"Cork for Liz, Clare for Sam"


----------



## horusd

Ha! After all the lip the Corkians give us Dubs about unions jacks, who pray tell were wavin em like gusto today! Load of damn royalists ye lot in the so called rebel county! Are ye all chasin Knighthoods lads and lassies ?


----------



## RMCF

On a serious note, I am no royalist but it appears from what I have seen that this visit has passed off very well, and we came across well.

As a native of NI I grew up with so much hatred for the British Royal Family. But listening to the analysis today, it would appear that this great breakthrough might have a monetary spin-off for the country. Surely we will see improved trade links, and more significantly, increased UK tourist numbers, which have dropped off dramatically over recent years. Perhaps us being 'friends' will do our economy the power of good?

Then I got to thinking about the element that really love a good protest. Do they really hold their ideals so strongly that they can't see the greater good that might come from all this. She's an 85yr old woman who seems harmless enough. This country is in an absolute mess and if something like this was to give these people the chance to get a job then would they be so vocal? 

But then again, many such people have no interest in working.


----------



## PetrolHead

Does anyone have the section of todays RTE coverage where the history of Queen Victoria's statue in UCC was explained. Either on Youtube or RTE iPlayer. I can't find it anywhere and my Sky+ finished at 3pm and missed the end of the broadcast.


----------



## Teatime

You know I am just relieved she survived the trip. At the back of my mind I had a niggling feeling that something bad would happen. 
And fair play to McAleese, I thought she was an excellent host.


----------



## boaber

Liamos said:


> Olivia O'Leary gave a speech?





Betsy Og said:


> would be interested in Olivia O'Leary's essay, heard it was good, must youtube it.



Here ya go....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVbkOwvAVY


----------



## RMCF

Anyone else find that just a little bit cringeworthy?

Some very good bits, but most of it silly, sentimental aul claptrap. Sounded like it could have been writtten by a 13yrs old for homework.


And the country might have suffered worse relations with the UK for actually inflicting that Mary Byrne woman on the Queen - jez, she is played out now, let her fade away quietly, please.


----------

